# Bobcats officially get Jeff McInnis



## onetwo88 (Jul 16, 2002)

http://www.insidehoops.com/mcinnis-robinson-010307.shtml


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope they got a lot of money.I'm sure Bob is really hurting for green.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

congrates on gettin McInnis


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Better be a lot of money because McInnis is getting almost 3 mill more then BRJ 

I'll admit I didn't like Bernard at all but McInnis? Great once BK comes back he better be at the end of the bench unless he proves otherwise


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only thing I could possibly say good about it is that it gives you a bit more flexibility in the event that you get a decent offer for BK.

As far as I am concerned Bernard sucks and probably always will,but I still wouldn't trade him for McInnis because McInnis always seems to poison the atmosphere everywhere he goes.I would have vastly preferred that we just find a d league point who deserved a look.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> congrates on gettin McInnis


Yeesh...why do you go to a lepers colony and congratulate them on getting leprosy


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Interview with McInnis and Bickerstaff after the trade



> From McInnis:
> 
> "I’m excited. It hasn’t hit me yet, you know? I haven’t played since January. I’m healthy and the New Jersey situation is behind me. Now I couldn’t think of a better place to come to. I always dreamed of playing at home in Charlotte. Now I’ve got the opportunity to take advantage of that, man, to come in and do what I can to help out. I’m not trying to step on anyone’s toes or to take anyone’s job. I just want to help out."
> 
> ...


LINK

Normal stuff he's not going to say anythng dumb yet. We'll just have to wait and see if it stays this way


----------

